# Alberts.



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I know it seems t be a daft question but, what is the purpose of a *Double Albert Watch Chain*?

If you put a pocket watch on one side of the chain, what goes on the other?

Would appreciate your comments.








Rabbit


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Tried 'what is a double albert' in Google and got this from first response....

_How to Wear your Double Albert Chain_

Double Albert chains are highly prized by collectors, a fact that hasn't changed since the 1800's. Named for Queen Victoria's beloved Albert, the chain consists of a T bar, usually a fob drop and two complete chains with watch swivels. They are worn the same as the T Bar chain with the exception that you have an extra chain to add another fob or attachment to for wearing. One chain hooks onto your watch and the other can hold such things as a cigar cutter, knife, match safe, etc and can be put in the opposite pocket of a vest or jacket for an authentic Victorian period look.

Does it help ?

Julian L


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> Tried 'what is a double albert' in Google and got this from first response....
> 
> _How to Wear your Double Albert Chain_
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Julian.

Rabbit


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I had assumed the early pocket watches being key wound would have been partnered by the key on the other end of the "twin" albert chain? Just a guess.......but it seems logical to me.......


----------



## kornafluckees (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe a snuff box or a matchbox holder ... or a penknife .. or a medallion ... or a whistle used by a railway guard ... or any other personal item that would attach to the chain and slip into a pocket ...

dunk


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I was always of the opinion that such chains had the extra length to hold watch-keys?


----------



## kornafluckees (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe a fob seal or sealing fob ie as used with sealing wax ...I saw some attractive fobs with seals a few days ago .. decorative and functional tools. I just bought a 15k double albert for my verge pocket watch ... so far have only attached the watch key and a small pentium medallion to the other end ... as soon as I have more knowledge of prices plan to add a sealing fob

dunk


----------

